# Random restarts and downclocking?



## katami (Sep 4, 2008)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad LGA 775 Yorkfield Q9550 2.83ghz 1333mhz FSB 12MB cache, 45nm 95W Model: BX80569Q9550
CPU FAN: Rosewill RCX-Z3 w/2 92mm fans
MOBO: Gigabyte LGA 775 X48(NB), ICH9R(SB), BIOS F5 Model: GA-X48T-DQ6 
RAM: Patriot Viper 8GB (4x2gb) DDR3 1333MHZ (PC3-10666) [email protected] Model PVS34G1333LLK
Video: EVGA Nvidia GeForce 9800 GX2 1GB PCI-E Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR
PSU: Antex TruePower Quattro 1000w 80+ certified Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR
HDD0 : WD VelociRaptor 300GB 10KRPM 16MB Sata 3.0Gb/s Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR 
HDD1 : WD VelociRaptor 300GB 10KRPM 16MB Sata 3.0Gb/s Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR
HDD2 : WD VelociRaptor 300GB 10KRPM 16MB Sata 3.0Gb/s Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR
HDD3 : WD VelociRaptor 300GB 10KRPM 16MB Sata 3.0Gb/s Model: 01G-P3-N891-AR
All hard drives are in Raid0 configuration.

Everything is set to stock speeds/timings and voltages manually. Idle temps are 33C and 100% across all 4 cores load temps are ~45C and ~55/52/54/54 on each core respectively. My issue is that the pc randomly restarts and what you were doing when it restarts one time is not a sure fire way to make it restart again. The system might restart after loading the desktop or it might restart 2 days later or not even at all. It doesn't matter what you are doing, it will do it sometimes just sitting at the desktop with 0% cpu usuage and there's times when I can run Prime95 64bit at 100% for two days and it not restart. But when it does do it, the computer acts just like I reached over and pressed the restart button. Windows event logs make no record of what happeneded and there is no BSOD even with the restart on bluescreen disabled. If the pc doesn't make it to boot up I sometimes get a blue screen with IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL or just a straight memory dump. And if that's not the reason for it, I get a single line of text saying, The files sigature pattern does not match the computed signature pattern. and the pc halts. But getting either of these 3 errors is a 1 in 900 chance. These also donot show up in the event log. My os is Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64 Bit. I've only had this pc for a week and i'm fairly new to the whole deal. My previous pc was an AMD K6-2 @ 333mhz with 1gb pc-133 ram and 80gb ide-100 hd w/a nvidia geforce 128mb 7300 pci video; this is a HUGE step up for me and it's alot more complicated than just putting it in there and going like it is with my old pc. 

Btw, with this setup if I put everything on auto, it runs the voltage for the cpu a lil high (which makes it run hotter than I want and know it can run) and it downclocks my ram to 1066mhz instead of 1333mhz but it doesn't reboot randomly. 


Any help and information you might be able to provide is greatly appreciated!

Heather


----------

